
Show HN: WoofJS, easy to learn graphics library - stevekrouse
http://woofjs.com?ref=hn4
======
stevekrouse
As a computer science teacher, I was struggling to find a graphics framework
for my students. Because my students all loved MIT’s Scratch, I heavily leaned
on it for inspiration.

The result is an object-oriented graphic framework and IDE with built-in
documentation, autocomplete, auto-run, and more!

While it was created with 11-year-olds in mind, I hope WoofJS will be useful
to anyone making graphical experiences. You can use it to make games,
animations and art.

One of our high school students made a version of Frogger:
[http://woofjs.com/create.html#Frogger](http://woofjs.com/create.html#Frogger)

And another made a fun dodging game with emojis:
[http://woofjs.com/create#poop-emoji](http://woofjs.com/create#poop-emoji)

We’re open source if you wanted to contribute :)

[https://github.com/stevekrouse/WoofJS](https://github.com/stevekrouse/WoofJS)

------
brudgers
My feedback:

1\. The site captures my keyboard and prevents me from using it to navigate my
browser. This is a substantial accessibility issue.

2\. Also curious about any pedagogical research behind WoofJS's development.

